# Giant OCR3 Vs Giant Avail



## MelAnnie (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi i does anyone know the differences between the Giant OCR3 and the Giant Avail ? 

I am trying to buy my first road bike, and will be cycling across New York for a campaign to put a stop to human trafficking. 

Which bike would be best for about 100 miles a day? After this summer i am hoping to use the bike next year as well to bike from the west coast to the east coast for the same cause. So i am needing a strong bike for long distances.

This is my first time buying a bike. please help!!! 

Thank you,
MelAnnie 
www.justhopetour.wordpress.com


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

avail is a woman's endurance bike while an ocr is the older version of the tcr - a racing bike. the avail or the defy's (men's) seat positioning is more upright and has longer chainstay to make the ride more comfortable while the ocr(tcr) has longer top tube and shorter chainstay for sprinting/climbing.

pick the avail/defy for longer rides.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

and welcome to rbr!


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

MelAnnie , That's quite the ride you have planned . Not to argue with my friend Elvis, but both the OCR and the Avail are relaxed geometry or endurance type bikes . Giant began making the Avail when they stopped making the OCR . In 2008 The OCR was available in standard and womens specific models . In 2009 Giant replaced them with the Avail and Defy . Elvis is correct where the TCR is concerned, it is a more aggressive design and is still available . All things being equal you can't go wrong wit either of your choices, provided they fit . This is MOST important . I'm sure you know an avid cyclist . Get their help with fit at the very least . An ill fitting bike on such a long ride will make you want to give up cycling all together . Welcome to RBR , best of luck, and keep us updated .
, Marc


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i stand corrected. thank you, marc. - elmer


----------

